# Mariner 25 coils



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Part number 27,
plenty of other places on line
and your local Mercury dealer

http://www.crowleymarine.com/mercury-outboard/parts/368_70.cfm


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

26.99 for a mallory (which i hear is a better qualitly) on iboats.com at that rate you could almost replace both of them for what crawley wants for one AND you have an emergency spare


----------

